# Saturday chat, anyone?



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A good time was had by all last week (at least I think so!), and someone suggested a weekly reminder for more of the same.

So I'm providing one.

Ten p.m. Eastern until whenever....  



(I'll be joining in a bit late...  going out tonight, but won't be too late.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

if it's still going on when we get home, I'll join you, but we're getting home late I think so....

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll have to work till at least midnight, but if some of the west coasters are still going I'll be there.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Will check it out if I remember.  
Gonna stick a post-it- note here on my computer.  It was fun last week.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be around. I suspect earlier than 10 pm, though. I am like Betsy...early to bed, even on the weekend.

L


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be working late tonight, but I feel like I put my foot in my mouth last week, so maybe it is okay that I won't be there...


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I may try to check in earlier than 9 Central for chatting also Leslie.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I'll be working late tonight, but I feel like I put my foot in my mouth last week, so maybe it is okay that I won't be there...


Uh-oh... I must have missed that part... please don't feel unwelcome!

(Seriously, I have no idea what happened, but we're all adults and I think an open calm discussion can resolve just about anything. Even if people just agree to disagree.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I am going to try harder to do it this time.
Jeff are you and Intinst going to make it?

Oh, who is going to provide adult supervision?


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Uh-oh... I must have missed that part... please don't feel unwelcome!


Thanks, Susan. I was tired and was making nonsensical comments, the chat kinda stopped for a while, and I thought it was because of me. ("You're so vain...you probably think this song is about you" plays in my head as I write this.) I'm sure it wasn't, but I have a tendency to worry about saying the wrong thing because I don't want anyone here to think that I'm being rude or flippant. I just have a strange sense of humor.

It was nice to have a scheduled chat, because I haven't used chat here often, and it was fun to have dialogue in real time.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

So, anyway...I saw somewhere else that chat is at 9pm eastern.  Last week I jumped in early and there were already people there, so the time is not important.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

frojazz said:


> Thanks, Susan. I was tired and was making nonsensical comments, the chat kinda stopped for a while, and I thought it was because of me. ("You're so vain...you probably think this song is about you" plays in my head as I write this.) I'm sure it wasn't, but I have a tendency to worry about saying the wrong thing because I don't want anyone here to think that I'm being rude or flippant. I just have a strange sense of humor.
> 
> It was nice to have a scheduled chat, because I haven't used chat here often, and it was fun to have dialogue in real time.


Humm, I was there all night but didn't thought of anything.  So I don't think you need to worry frojazz.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll try, but I didn't get in any "chat practice" this week.  If I show up, just ignore me until I get the hang of it.  

Gertie


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Last week was fun so I'll be there.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I enjoyed it last week. I'll be there as well. I'm back home, so I'm back on Eastern time. I may come in a little early as well.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So did everyone enjoy it?
I just slid in for a few minutes.
But it seemed to be a lively group.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I did. Went in around 9:45.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So did everyone enjoy it?
> I just slid in for a few minutes.
> But it seemed to be a lively group.


I saw you were there by yourself earlier, Geoff, so I signed in. I didn't see you come back.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Gertie,
I came back around 11 or 11:30ish Eastern.
But I was too tired to stay around. Was weeding all day.
Tried to beat the rain.  Did too.
But I didn't get my new rose planted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Gertie,
> I came back around 11 or 11:30ish Eastern.
> But I was too tired to stay around. Was weeding all day.
> Tried to beat the rain. Did too.
> But I didn't get my new rose planted.


Weeding, another depressing activity.

Guess I just missed you. Now that I have the hang of chat, I'll probably be around there more.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So did everyone enjoy it?
> I just slid in for a few minutes.
> But it seemed to be a lively group.


I had my sons bday party yesterday...so I couldn't make it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I was only there briefly...  arrived late because I took DD to a concert (and regretted it   ) and we got home soaked from the rain and in need of dry clothes and hot tea...  then my computer crashed for the second time in a day and I thought it best to spend some time running a few tests on it.  Which turned up nothing.  So I'm wary of starting any big projects on it at the moment.

There's always next Saturday


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

What concert did you go to?  I was going to finish up the kids work to send off for their school...but hubby wants to go to Best Buy.  I guess we are a "Special member" so if we go at 8pm we get a free wireless mouse for the computer.  Plus there are raffles...so maybe we'll win something.    So tired though...but I can't pass up a raffle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> What concert did you go to?


Just a local high school production. There are several high schools close to us, and I try to take DD to their musicals and plays and concerts, at least the ones that I think aren't completely over her head. That way she gets to know the music from some of the well-known ones, and it's a "special event" for her too, and I can afford a bunch of them. If I took her to a grown-up version, there would be a limit to how many times in a season I could afford that. And at this point she doesn't notice the difference in quality yet. And often the quality is quite good, anyway.

Not last night, however. It was... well.... sort of painful, in parts. Twenty musical numbers, a cross-section of Broadway tunes. Four or five of them were decent. The others were split between barely mediocre and downright appalling. I was honestly surprised they put this show on, it was nowhere near their usual standard.

Did you win anything in the raffle?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

it was fun - I was planning on being there at 10 sharp and got busy and looked at the clock and it was after 11 I think -


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

rho said:


> it was fun - I was planning on being there at 10 sharp and got busy and looked at the clock and it was after 11 I think -


I was still there when you got there, so it must have been before 11.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a lot of fun too. I've just made myself a reminder for next week.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was hopped up on pain meds for my back so I didn't make it. I will give it a try next weekend. Since I was one of the ones that begged for a place to chat I guess I should frequent more often!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Had to work this weekend, no one was in the chat room by the time I got home. Will be out of town next, but will try to check in.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Just a local high school production. There are several high schools close to us, and I try to take DD to their musicals and plays and concerts, at least the ones that I think aren't completely over her head. That way she gets to know the music from some of the well-known ones, and it's a "special event" for her too, and I can afford a bunch of them. If I took her to a grown-up version, there would be a limit to how many times in a season I could afford that. And at this point she doesn't notice the difference in quality yet. And often the quality is quite good, anyway.
> 
> Not last night, however. It was... well.... sort of painful, in parts. Twenty musical numbers, a cross-section of Broadway tunes. Four or five of them were decent. The others were split between barely mediocre and downright appalling. I was honestly surprised they put this show on, it was nowhere near their usual standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, a free mouse is something too!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hey, a free mouse is something too!


Lol...that's true


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hey, a free mouse is something too!


Especially nice for someone with a kitty for an avatar, hmm......
Just sayin....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Especially nice for someone with a kitty for an avatar, hmm......
> Just sayin....


LOL!!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

maybe


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We going to do this again this weekend?

Just askin.....


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if there's someone in the chat room, others will join.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would like to. I'll watch and see if anyone enters. I have enjoyed the ones I was able to attend.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool.
I will try to remember to get in the chat earlier.
I keep on thinking about it 5 minutes before I am going to go to bed.
So I can't chat long.

This time maybe I'll start early.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll try to join in.  Somebody bump the thread so I remember, please.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Cool.
> I will try to remember to get in the chat earlier.
> I keep on thinking about it 5 minutes before I am going to go to bed.
> So I can't chat long.
> ...


I'd rather start a little earlier as well. I'll keep watch.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So did we decide to do this again tomorrow?
Susan, Neversleeps, Gertie......hello.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Tomorrow I have a cub scout event at 4pm...if it ends soon enough I'd love to join.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, I'm in!  I can be online by around 8.45 or 9 pm Eastern, if everyone wants to go for an early time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Early sounds good to me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Early for me too. See you tonight.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Once again, I'll be working and not be able to participate. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I got a chance to join chat tonight and I enjoyed it.

I got to chat with Susan,Tippy,Kathy and Gertie


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It was fun  --  and I had to sign off temporarily because something else needed attention, and when I checked back 15 minutes later they had ALL signed off!    I'll be working at the computer for another couple of hours if anyone else shows up.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll peek in.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I had fun chatting...if my hubby wasn't pouting I would of been on longer.  LOL!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the chat last night! Made me feel a lot less lonely!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I had fun...talked about food so much, I ate like a pig.  Shizu was showing me pics of food.  I got up looking for pie and icecream.  It's tough for me on the East coast...10-11 your time is 1-2 am my time.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I had fun too. I know sjc... sorry... maybe we all could start a little early next time.    When we are chatting, the time pass by so fast we lost track so easily.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Definately fun though. I had a good time. I'm dragging my


> arse


 around today...but had fun. I'll try to pop in next Saturday too.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be Japan next Saturday so it'll be Sunday afternoon for me I think.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I forgot the first one.
I got in for just a few minutes the second one.
And I almost forgot again last night.
But I am getting closer to joining in at a decent time so that I can stay around for awhile.

Next time gadget.....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Someday I'll be off on a saturday night again.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Intinst, is there a weeknight that would work for you?  I'm sure there'd be some people available just about any day, it's just a question of somebody starting it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Intinst, is there a weeknight that would work for you? I'm sure there'd be some people available just about any day, it's just a question of somebody starting it!


I might even join in.... who knows...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am there.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are we up for this tomorrow?

Good Idea? Bad Idea?

I know that I have been the one to come late.

So what do you think?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm, everyone already gone to bed?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I did not stay up past 11:30.
Looked in briefly twice and there did not seem to be anyone around.
There was a "Maria" that slid thru.
I think she was just checking out all the places at KB.
So no communication.

Next time, Gadget.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry, missed last night. My pain medicine put me to sleep early. Try to make it next week.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So are we going to do this today??

Susan, Kathy, Shitzu, Neversleeps, Deb, Chris?

I will try - but I will wander in and out because I am doing some plumbing tonight too.

See ya.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I might be in for a bit tonight.  DH is sick, so I'll probably be getting pretty bored


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll try to drop by, after we finish our Chinese food.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry I missed you guys  --  neighbors four houses up the street had a pool party, and I didn't get home until close to eleven.  Would have stayed later but I got bonked on the head when someone turned around at the same time I did, and I wanted to go home and cuddle up with an ice pack.    All better now.  

If anyone wants to chat really late, I'll still be at the computer for an hour or so...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan,
Did you get any takers?
I crash normally around 11:30 - part of getting up at 6 to go to work.
Even on weekends.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So are we going to do this today??
> 
> Susan, Kathy, Shitzu, Neversleeps, Deb, Chris?
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed chat last night. I went to the drive-in with my mom and sister. We had a really good time. Hope you all did too.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, no takers, Geoff!  So I caught up on a few more threads and then read a little while....

Next Saturday


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry I missed it, I've been really sick...combo of cold/fever/pregnancy.  I haven't been on the computer since it makes my sinus headaches worse for some reason.  I hope I feel better soon so I can catch up with everyone.  Sorry again.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope you get to feeling better soon, Never.  Get your rest while you can.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleeps, the company that develops a cold medicine that's safe during pregnancy is going to make a fortune.  I hope you don't get too many of them...  hang in there!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks ev1....I haven't even taken Tylenol...just to be safe...LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Look at it this way:  baby is getting all those motherly antibodies:  kid'll probably never be sick!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's late here, but it's still Saturday!  Anybody else still wide awake and feeling chatty?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am soo sorry.
I had intended to at least drop in.
And I forgot it was Saturday last night.
This proposal schedule is messing up my clock.

Next time, Gadget.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was too tired last night maybe I will make the next one.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I got to join the chat for a little while last night.  It was a lot of fun and hope we do it again soon!  I think there were more than a dozen pets between 5 members that were quite the topic of discussion--and did you know aging is happening to all of us?!  I did send a PM this morning to the KBer who's move is up in the air letting her know we were thinking of her last night and hoped her move status is getting worked out.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Are we going to try this again today?

How many are in for it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll try if it isn't to late. Have to get up early and fly to Denver for the week. Kathy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

i will try if it is not too late.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If I am home, I'll try, may have to work.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I should be able to check in tonight.  Glad you survived your work week Geoff - did you get to sleep in this morning?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I can be there.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm done for the night, but there are several folks still in the chat room if anyone else wants to join in now!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm done for the night, but there are several folks still in the chat room if anyone else wants to join in now!


Not anymore!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went in for awhile but it was early. Around 8:30 pm EST. Had to finish packing and get to bed. I had to catch an early flight for Denver this morning. I'll try again next week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone interested in a Saturday chat tonight?

Chris


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm interested... how do we do that?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to the top of your screen and find the line that says


Home  blog  Help  Search  Profile  My Messages  Chat    Calendar  Members  Logout


and click on Chat.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am going to bed now, but  Chris and Gertie and WolfPrincess73 and I were having a very nice chat.
Let's do it again next week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm interested... how do we do that?


Brendan, why didn't you join us? There are usually a few people checking out chat around 9:00 Central on Saturday nights. Come on in next week! We talked about historical romances for a while tonight - we could have discussed Mozart!

Chris


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So it is Saturday Night again.
Anyone going to chat.
I will come back now and then.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Got wrapped up in a JA Konrath Jack Daniels book and forgot to come check whether anyone is chatting!  Anyone still around and want to chat?

Chris


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you meet later?  I put my kids to bed at 8


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It is almost midnight here, is it late enough yet?  Any of the East Coast/Midwest night owls ready yet?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am in chat if anyone wants to mosey in!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am in the chat tonight if anyone is around!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Did anyone came?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I tried, but I couldn't get in very far and it didn't appear anyone was there, I was an hour late from the invite.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was there for about 20 minutes, until 10:30.  I guess we all missed each other.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I got on just as Gertie was getting off.  However I did get to chat with a couple people for a little while.


----------

